# 7th SFG Master Sergeant Caught Smuggling Cocaine



## BloodStripe (Aug 17, 2018)

Special Forces soldier charged with smuggling Colombian cocaine

If this were SEALS this would have been old news on this site by now. Anyways, I'm hoping that someone put them in his luggage after he left rather than pissing away over 20 years of service. 90lbs is a lot of cocaine.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 17, 2018)

Damn. That’s no good. There’s no way that’s the first time he’s done that.


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2018)

It's a helluva drug.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Aug 17, 2018)

He could claim it wasn't his, but I don't know what a "punch out" bag is. 

You aint getting that much blow without knowing _sombody._

He could claim the C.I.A. was in on it! Then things would get real interesting!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 17, 2018)

Similar to the numerous "SEAL gone bad" stories we have...

...I hate this entire thread.  

What a waste.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 17, 2018)

He's tried to use time to help him with the smuggling but he's been rumbled by chance. Prima face I'd say on balance he's done it. Dickhead.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 17, 2018)

Don't worry he'll claim "The PTSD" and probably get a slightly-reduced sentence.  Or if it was New Mexico, he'd probably be out on bail.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 17, 2018)

AWP said:


> It's a helluva drug.



That's  a lot of coke for a beginner so my guess is he's done it before and gotten away with it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 17, 2018)

Possibly. It could be "one big score then done" too. I think a lot depends on who was to do what once it was imported


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 17, 2018)

So the stories of the “Red Empire” are true....


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 18, 2018)

Bastard lost my load....told him to spread it out...not all at one time!


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Aug 18, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Similar to the numerous "SEAL gone bad" stories we have...
> 
> ...I hate this entire thread.
> 
> What a waste.



Yeah, I have to say there aint no million dollars of stuff worth selling 90lbs of poison or fucking up a military career. I have junky family members, as I'm sure plenty of other people here do. Shit isn't cool.


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Similar to the numerous "SEAL gone bad" stories we have...
> 
> ...I hate this entire thread.
> 
> What a waste.



At least he didn't kill any NSW personnel to cover up his drug smuggling.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 18, 2018)

AWP said:


> At least he didn't kill any NSW personnel to cover up his drug smuggling.



OH SNAP!


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 18, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Don't worry he'll claim "The PTSD" and probably get a slightly-reduced sentence.  Or if it was New Mexico, he'd probably be out on bail.


If it was here he MIGHT get a warning. A verbal one.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 18, 2018)

If guilty....Adios MFer...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 18, 2018)

AWP said:


> At least he didn't kill any NSW personnel to cover up his drug smuggling.




They are owed one.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 18, 2018)

OAF is absolutely crushing it with the memes.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 18, 2018)

If he is fucked up, I hope he pays the full price...

A bit of a shock knowing it's coming from the QP's and a team daddy of all people...


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 18, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> If he is fucked up, I hope he pays the full price...
> 
> A bit of a shock knowing it's coming from the QP's and a team daddy of all people...



Exactly...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 30, 2018)

Update on Master Sgt. Gould
That Army Special Forces Soldier Busted For Drug Smuggling May Be Part Of A Larger Scheme

_Army Master Sgt. Daniel *Gould* was arrested in Florida on August 13 in connection with an attempt to bring 90 pounds of cocaine into the U.S. on a military aircraft, defense officials told NBC News earlier this month. That haul would be worth several million dollars on U..S streets._

_*Gould* is a veteran of Afghanistan, where he earned a Silver Star, the Army’s third-highest award, for fending off an ambush in late 2008._


Something about his name sounded familiar - 

Yep:  

And as I said in the 5th post of this thread, "what a waste".

*ShadowSpear thread from August 2010*
Seven Soldiers from 7th SFG(A) to receive Silver Stars
_
While conducting a combat reconnaissance patrol in the Khaz Oruzgan district of Afghanistan, his team, ODA 7134, was ambushed by anti-Afghan forces. During the ensuing firefight, Pinilla sprinted 75 meters across open terrain into incoming enemy fire to an wounded teammate, Staff Sgt. *Daniel Gould*, a SF engineer sergeant, who was pinned down. When Pinilla reached his teammate, he dove in front of him, providing his own body as cover for his wounded comrade as he proceeded to suppress the enemy ambush line. 

After 10 minutes of returning fire, Pinilla suffered two gunshot wounds and was criticallywounded. His teammates fought to return him to safety, all the while Pinilla continued to return fire with his 9-mm Beretta handgun. Due to the severity of his wounds, he was evacuated from the battlefield and eventually to Walter Reed Army Medical Center where he began a slow recovery process.

“It’s about trusting the man to your left and right, and knowing that he will do the right thing and watch your back,” he said. “That’s what I was doing for him [*Gould*] and he did the same for me. I wouldn’t be here today if not for him.”

Gould said it was the closeness his team shared that enabled them to risk their lives for each other.

“When you have the camaraderie that we have, the actions become instantaneous,” Gould said. “The cohesion that is built within the team is key.”


_


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 3, 2018)

I have more than a handful of brothers who terrorized the Taliban and should _never_ fucking step foot in a place like Colombia. Temptation is a bitch and sometimes you're willing to ride that lightning a little longer than everyone else after you've been around the block enough times to suddenly become overconfident in your own abilities.

This story is new but the plot is older than time itself. This is one of those situations where I feel bad for the guy just as much as I wanna choke the shit out of him for compromising himself (and his career) in such a way.


----------



## digrar (Sep 3, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Update on Master Sgt. Gould
> That Army Special Forces Soldier Busted For Drug Smuggling May Be Part Of A Larger Scheme
> 
> _Army Master Sgt. Daniel *Gould* was arrested in Florida on August 13 in connection with an attempt to bring 90 pounds of cocaine into the U.S. on a military aircraft, defense officials told NBC News earlier this month. That haul would be worth several million dollars on U..S streets._
> ...




That was when Mark Donaldson picked up his Victoria Cross and Sarbi the MWD went missing in action for 14 months. One of the SASR patrols had every member bar the 2IC wounded, the Patrol Commander ended up strapping himself to the front of one of the vehicles and wrapping a tow chain around his head for protection.

Edit,


Correction, this was a couple of weeks earlier, the SASR and 7th group battle was a couple of weeks later on the 2nd of Sept 2008.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 3, 2018)

Ugh I hate when street prices are used. It's sensationalism and all media and law enforcement use it- but it's not accurate and is misleading.


----------

